# I need some advice.



## Summercat (Jan 2, 2008)

From '99, when I first started with a fursona, up until... oh, I"m guessing '05, I think that was my last Anime Expo, I was a white tiger. 

After Anime Expo, I underwent a species shift, and ended up as a snow leopard. I blame the maker of my tail. Those who know me IRL, know my tail. I ought to post a picture sometime.

But lately, I've been undergoing a shift AGAIN. I think. Normally I'd shrug and let it play out... except that I'm going to be making a fursuit, and I'm considering doing it of the avatar I'm shifting into. As I have a goal of having it done in time to show at the Fursuit Parade and other fursuit events at FC 2009, I'm in need to decide which I get references done of. My funds are not unlimited, exactly, and I'm in need of multiple references, probably.

So, here's the thing  -

Do I make the suit as a plain and normal snow leopard...

Or do I go with a Masked, Fox-Tailed Dire Snowwolf? Basically, a half-Snow Leopard, half Dire Wolf (Snow leopard and some kitty features on a mostly wolf frame, kitty paws), with a snow leopard tail that's extra floofy on the bottom, and a mask over the eyes, like that of a 'coon or ferret...

I'm thinking I"m going to end up with the latter, but I'd like to get your guys' advice for the sheer hell of it - maybe someone would post an argument that will resonate with me, and sway me to one or the other with certainty.

I'm under a bit of a timelimit, here. You all know how long it can take to get a good reference sheet done from some artists =P


----------



## FurryFox (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, If you had the time, i would go with the Masked Fox-Tailed Dire Snowwolf, if not, a regular ol' Snow Leopard is purfect ^w^


----------



## Trellek (Jan 2, 2008)

Speaking as a wolf of course, I say Masked Fox-Tailed Dire Snowwolf.


----------



## Oni (Jan 2, 2008)

Whichever one is sexier, lulz


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 2, 2008)

I say go for the snow leopard.

Then again, "hybrid" fursonas kinda...irk me.  YMMV.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jan 2, 2008)

Masked Fox-Tailed Dire Snowwolf with Leopard Spots


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 2, 2008)

My advice of not going with a fursuit at all will probably go unappreciated, so I probably won't post said advice in this thread-- DAMNIT D:


----------



## coffinberry (Jan 2, 2008)

be a blobfish


----------



## Summercat (Jan 2, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> My advice of not going with a fursuit at all will probably go unappreciated, so I probably won't post said advice in this thread-- DAMNIT D:



Weeeeeelllll I already bought the fur, and it's my new years resolution, and I love fursuiting.

However, I would appreciate why you would think I ought not to go with a fursuit, though. So far, the only arguemnets have been "It's expensive!" (Which is why I'm making it myself, I figure I can do it for under 300, not including cost of sewing machine), or "It's wierd sex" (You ever try having sex while dressed up for an Arctic Winter? Thought not. This isnt for sex)

>.>;


----------



## meow_mix06 (Jan 2, 2008)

why would sex be an argument at all?? itz totally irrelevent

damn stereotypes T_T


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 3, 2008)

Summercat said:
			
		

> Ceceil Felias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, I personally just don't like fursuits whatsoever. Irrational dislike and all that. I only meant for my post to be taken in jest anyway, so I don't mean to offend you or anything. n.n;


----------



## Summercat (Jan 3, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> Summercat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No offence was meant to be implied. ^^ I certainly wasn't offended, just curious =P


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't worry. xD I knew you weren't already offended, or else I'd have said that last part in the past tense. XP


----------



## Summercat (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, mmm. Nobody has really given me any good arguements why not, and a majority of you seem to be saying 'Go for it'. I guess I'll be commissioning the Masked Fox-Tailed Dire Snow-Wolf. ^_^;


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 24, 2010)

Ultimately it's up to you. That said sometimes hybrid charries are harder to pull off via suit.


----------

